# Angelcakes 11 month old seal bi colour ragdoll seeks home



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Angelcakes is a very friendly, playful Ragdoll. She is looking for a home where she will receive the love and attention she has been accustomed to. She needs an indoor home, with any outside access fully secure and supervised. Children aged 10 years+ will be fine. She is not used to living with other cats in her current home or dogs. For more information, please click on the link here
Ragdolls Seeking New Families
If you are interested in her please fill in our on line form here 
UKRCC Adoption Form


----------



## lau02 (May 24, 2009)

aww so cute


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2009)

Oh I want!!
My cat would love her too!
But alas - don't think my dogs would be too welcoming somehow!
DT


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

possible home found


----------

